# Wedding



## yelanger (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello,

I'm planning on getting married in Portugal next September. Ideally I want something on the coast not more than 2 hours drive from Lisbon. I'm hoping to get some ideas here of some charming coastal towns and hopefully not too large. I would really appreciate it if you could give me some ideas of beautiful places you have stayed or passed through. 

Thanks in advance,
Euge


----------



## Dylanzo (Nov 5, 2010)

yelanger said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning on getting married in Portugal next September. Ideally I want something on the coast not more than 2 hours drive from Lisbon. I'm hoping to get some ideas here of some charming coastal towns and hopefully not too large. I would really appreciate it if you could give me some ideas of beautiful places you have stayed or passed through.
> 
> ...


Obidos is a lovely village, built within castle walls...it is north of Lisbon, about an hours drive, maybe a little more....they have about 3 beautiful churches in the village, if I get married would love to do so there.


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

I live near Sao Martinho do Porto - a beautiful seaside town set in a shell shaped bay about an hour north of Lisbon.

It is a charming and beautiful place and I would usually recommend it for any occasion.

But, on this occasion I would have to say that I have never been to a more romantic setting than The Palace Hotel in Bussaco. 

You will have to check out the webiste for full details but basically it used to be the King's hunting lodge and is now a 5 star hotel. It is in the most gorgeous setting, an exotic forest planted by monks hundreds of years ago. There are tree ferns and lots of other extoic trees and plants.

There is a small chapel there but I have never enquired if they do weddings, if they don't they should!

Bussaco is probably a bit further from Lisbon than you were looking for and is not on the coast, but it is the most perfect setting for a wedding. 

It is north of Lisbon and just next to the spa town of Luso - where the water comes from.

I hope this helps!

Good luck,

Stephanie


----------

